# Single,new and on Clomid



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

I have also posted this on the IUI board..

Well here goes...

I am Sarah,36yrs old,single and been ttc for nearly 3 years with a known donor.Have recently had a break of a year because of illness plus it was all too much.

Now back trying and am conscious the time is ticking.

I know self-insemination is never as successful as the "real" thing but having lost the love of my life 10 years ago and not found a replacement then this is my only option.I am desperate for a child and have a great bunch of supportive friends but none who have been through this.
I have chosen to go the known donor route for a couple of reasons.Firstly the guy is a really decent man,kind,intelligent and wonderful with his two daughters.Secondly,I personally feel that if at all possible then a child deserves to know who it's parents are-especially as I will be a single mother.My donor and I have a contract in place so he has no legal recourse over the child but he has always maintained he would be happy to be contacted and even introduce his kids at a later stage.

I had a normal lap and dye and my donor has had a normal swim test so here's hoping....

Just been put on 100mg of Clomid (last dose today) and will have a scan on Friday.Slight problem is that the Doc has asked that I bring a chaperone or he won't be able to scan me as the nurses get funny about being asked.Problem is,the two friends who I would have asked to come with me are on holiday.My only option seems to be my cleaner at the moment and I am not only embarrassed by what she might see but also how embarrassed she might be.

Any insight into what happens at a scan and how much is "on show"? 

If all goes according to plan (that'll be a first  ) then IUI next Wednesday/Thursday.Any top tips for that experience would be great.

This place seems like a great place to be-I know I am going to need help.....


Sarah x


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Sarah 

Welcome to FF, you will find a lovely bunch of people here who can offer you friendship and support.

Oh, you must be getting excited, things are moving now.
Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and hope that you get your dream soon.

Love Nic xx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi sara
welcome to ff ,ur right it is a great place ,people are v helpful ,there are a few girls on here who are doing this alone ,no partner,i think u are very brave ,for not giving up , we have had icsi treatment ,and i really dont think u need anyone there for it ,for what reason s? they are only going to stand there ,when i had my scan ,i whent in on my own ,no point partner being in there with me. and as for the nurse ,dont let anyone make u feel bad ,this is ur life and ur choices ,if i was single i would defo do doner ,no question about it ,im sorry that u lost ur hubby ,all them yrs ago ,my sis recently lost hers ,but life never goes the way we plan it to ,so we must do what makes us happy ,as life so short anyway ,sorry i do go on and on lol, 
i hope to see u in chat room some point ,good luck sara


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi sara 
only me again ,i never told u my name ,its clare30 
i will also have to change my indroduction ,as im not doing egg sharing anymore ,and this is are 4th icsi ,
speak soon ,byeeeee


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Sarah
Welcome to FF.
At a scan they usually get you to cover up with a sheet or towel, maybe one of the clinic nurses or HCA's will be willing to accompany you?
Hope all goes welll and look forward to talking to you more soon.
Chick


----------

